# For those in Kentucky



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

*For Those in Kentucky*

https://equinerescue.wordpress.com/2...ter-county-ky/

This is an ongoing problem in Olive Hill, Ky and Ky residents can HELP!

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/those-kentucky-70911/#ixzz15aiaI9Bl​


The blog above is a follow up to include property photos only.

























Those are just a few photos of many
Some people on the other forum here laughed at the burs as if those alone aren't neglect, but I assure you, they certainly are.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

From your first link, I was wondering what the problem was, from the later pics - how horrific. Where the horses taken from the property?


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing is being done . . .


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

why is nothing being done. Can you link phone numbers and email addresses to your local animal control and humane society? I am willing to harrass them, and I am sure others here will too, if you give us to tools to do that. 
Are the horses still there?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankly, may be it's a pic angle, but that black horse doesn't look skinny at all - look at her sides. With paint and little one - really hard to say. Also black and paint look brushed (white is actually white). I'm NOT saying there is no abuse, but I'd be very careful to jump in and blame the owners based just on those pics.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

There is nearly a ton of feed in the aisle.
You are complaining that the stall door is broken - maybe he doesn't use that door anymore! That is hardly a crime!
Are we complaining that a horse has "porkupine eggs" on his body! Again, hardly a crime! Definitely much more of a "natural" condition than finding a horse in a stall with a blanket on it.
These pictures are not evidence of "starving horses"!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Production Acres said:


> There is nearly a ton of feed in the aisle.
> You are complaining that the stall door is broken - maybe he doesn't use that door anymore! That is hardly a crime!
> Are we complaining that a horse has "porkupine eggs" on his body! Again, hardly a crime! Definitely much more of a "natural" condition than finding a horse in a stall with a blanket on it.
> These pictures are not evidence of "starving horses"!






























You're right, nothing wrong with this at all! :roll:


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

those photos were not in the link posted at : https://equinerescue.wordpress.com/2...ter-county-ky/

those photos are not nice


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^ Exactly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Production Acres said:


> those photos were not in the link posted at : https://equinerescue.wordpress.com/2...ter-county-ky/


Exactly true. (and just to add the pic was in different thread and now I merged both of them). 

I just want to say one has to be very careful while blaming an owner or rescue without knowing the whole story. My local (VERY well known and VERY much respected) rescue (DEFHR) was blamed once badly all over the Internet by couple teenagers, who didn't think what was done was "appropriate". The manager of the place ended up sending the explanation to the local folks, and frankly I felt horribly for the rescue people that they have to explain and give excuses without doing anything wrong in fact.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Those photos above are linked to in the blog link in question if a reader went to the blog, as directed.

I assure you, I am aware of this whole story, and the owner is very much to blame, as are local authorities.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

deineria said:


> I assure you, I am aware of this whole story, and the owner is very much to blame, as are local authorities.


I believe you. Unfortunately authorities fail too often and let people like that to get away (see my own thread in this section, about the person in WV). I truly think it's a shame. Real abuse and neglect should be equal to the crime IMHO and equal to years in prison and fine = all expenses needed if not to rehab, then at least to put down. Because they are _live _creatures and can't stand for themselves.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in WV. Which rescue or abuse case are you aware of? Just curious


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

deineria said:


> I live in WV. Which rescue or abuse case are you aware of? Just curious


I've seen your reply in my thread. :wink: For some reason they sent half of horses to MD rescues (3 of them to be precise). I know defhr has experience and facility to deal with what they deal with now, so may be that's the reason. I'm very interested who gonna pay for the rehab (as it's $$$$$).


----------

